# Yippee.... we've finally found a house to buy!



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

After something like 5 months of house hunting I'm glad to say we've finally found the right place and signed the promissory contract today.  completion will be on the 2nd of next month.

Our new home is a small, smallholding near Nodeirinho Pedroagao Grand. Nearest town is Figueiro Dos Vinhos and the biggest bonus for me is the place also has a girt big barn that I can use as a playground...... oops....... sorry. I meant to type workshop!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

*congrats!!!*



travelling-man said:


> After something like 5 months of house hunting I'm glad to say we've finally found the right place and signed the promissory contract today.  completion will be on the 2nd of next month.
> 
> Our new home is a small, smallholding near Nodeirinho Pedroagao Grand. Nearest town is Figueiro Dos Vinhos and the biggest bonus for me is the place also has a girt big barn that I can use as a playground...... oops....... sorry. I meant to type workshop!


well done glad you have got sorted,we move in on the 9th,about an hour south of you we liked your area when we had a quick visit in feb.
anyway good luck and we wish you all the best


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Congratulations!

Enjoy playing in your new 'workshop'.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Wonderful news  CONGRATULATIONS :clap2: see PM


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't have any new PMs in my mailbox?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> I don't have any new PMs in my mailbox?


sorry go side tracked posting some information....


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

telephone call was better


----------

